# Canon 14-24mm f2.8....When?



## Dylan777 (Jun 5, 2012)

A friend of mine received his D800 with 14-24mm f/2.8G ED AF-S. We went out doing some landscape at Huntington Beach CA. By the way IQ looks very nice on D800.

Wonder if Canon going to make 14-24mm f2.8 in the future? Any rumors? I kinda like the extra wide 14-24mm.

Dylan


----------



## K-amps (Jun 5, 2012)

Have not heard anything on that front... if they make one, it will compete with the 16-35 in terms of zoom range, but at f2.8, I expect it to sell for $2600+ and at that price I am not sure how many they will sell. People still buy the 17-40 due to the filter size and price despite it having a lot of corner softness and massive barrel distortion. If you have taken group shots with it, you'd see how weird the people look at the edges... but it is the best selling Canon UWA zoom... so the price cannot be discounted. The UWA is a specialist category, so again they won't sell many. They already have a 14mm L lens north of $2k so the 14-24 will be very pricey.

On the other hand, I have heard of people using the Nikkor 14-24 on EOS bodies.. maybe that option is worth looking into (despite the limitations).


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> A friend of mine received his D800 with 14-24mm f/2.8G ED AF-S. We went out doing some landscape at Huntington Beach CA. By the way IQ looks very nice on D800.
> 
> Wonder if Canon going to make 14-24mm f2.8 in the future? Any rumors? I kinda like the extra wide 14-24mm.
> 
> Dylan



I've been wondering about that one also, it would fit perfectly beside the 24-70II. Nikon has their 'holy trinity', and Canon needs that trio too.


----------

